# Tv in bathtub area



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

We are currently building a new home and the builder is trying to put a tv recessed into a 2x6 stud wall 2' above the soaking tub. Inspector red flagged it as I expected, I figured 522.41 f 1 but wasn't given anything from the inspector other than if you take it out I'll pass the rough inspection. Receptacle was in the recessed portion of the wall. 

Think 2x6 cut down to 1-1/4" to put tv flat with wall. Is there any way to legally make the install work, builder is claiming we did it at another house in the same area, to me it seems stupid and a big risk if you were to slip while in the tub and land on/in the tv, but it's a 750k build and who ever said home owners/builders were smart. 

If they see it online in a picture it must be possible to do...... Fml

Any ideas or positive feedback would be great. Negative feedback towards the builder will be amusing. 

Thanks
Knauer


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Why does it have to be over the tub? Why not on a wall outside the tub area? Why a TV in the bathroom anyhow? Unless they have a phone and refrig. also. jk.


----------



## Kyrton (Feb 2, 2016)

406.9 (c)
BATHTUB AND SHOWER SPACE. Receptacles shall not be installed within or directly over a bathtub or shower stall. 

This would be my guess.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Glass window in front of the tv niche. Removable by 4 something or others but accessible, and use remote speakers. Jeez, some people just cannot stop watching the stupid tv box.


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

Kyrton said:


> 406.9 (c) BATHTUB AND SHOWER SPACE. Receptacles shall not be installed within or directly over a bathtub or shower stall. This would be my guess.


I've found 3 references to not allow it, I'm curious if there is any way to make it work.


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

joebanana said:


> Why does it have to be over the tub? Why not on a wall outside the tub area? Why a TV in the bathroom anyhow? Unless they have a phone and refrig. also. jk.


Wife wants to take a bath and watch tv, builder wants to show off.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Knauer said:


> Wife wants to take a bath and watch tv, builder wants to show off.


Wife like that probably wants to take the bath while on tv ...............:whistling2:


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

I can't think of a reason you can't have the tv mounted right there as long as there isn't a receptacle. Behind the mount leaved a properly trimmed out opening with casing and mount a receptacle on the other side of the wall. For example, in front of a kitchen sink sometimes you'll see a pass through window without glass to give the perception of more space. 
Seems reasonable to me. Code says you can't have a receptacle in the tub area, doesn't say anything about an appliance/tv.


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

What is on the other side of the wall? Any way to have a "chase" through tv recess that leads to a receptacle? Create a discreet access panel on opposite wall?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

So does one watch re runs of Flipper in the bath....?










~C:jester:S~


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

RunningSparky said:


> What is on the other side of the wall? Any way to have a "chase" through tv recess that leads to a receptacle? Create a discreet access panel on opposite wall?


 4+ car garage. 

2x6 notched down to 1-1/4 for tv recess 1 sheet 7/16 osb behind that and soon to be sheet rock behind that.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Then my pass through idea won't work. Carbon monoxide and no fire wall is a bad idea. Use Mike's idea, a giant UPS that the owner charges before they need a bath, or tell them no.


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

I was thinking conduit chase to vanity cabinet with a receptacle inside the cabinet, run the power cord down the chase and plug into receptacle.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Technically that's a cord set/power-supply cord (UL 817) your dealing with, not a flexible cord (UL 62) so you do have a little more flexibility with the NEC. You do not need to follow Art. 400, but that is a very tough fight.


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

Mshow1323 said:


> Technically that's a cord set/power-supply cord (UL 817) your dealing with, not a flexible cord (UL 62) so you do have a little more flexibility with the NEC. You do not need to follow Art. 400, but that is a very tough fight.


I was thinking I could pass inspecting without the tv installed and what the costumer does it up to themselves if the choose to use the chase, maybe even just tell them to install their own chase to relieve us of any liability. But then again no one said we can't put the tv at the tub just no receptacle. 

I keep thinking what's to stop them from putting the tv in the tub with the water going lmao.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Get a low-voltage TV, I think they make TVs that run directly off 12V without an inverter for RVs. Run conduit to the TV, run the 12V power cord in that conduit.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I am assuming this is a big garden like tub, if so maybe you could have a gfci under the tile around the tub with an access panel on the side. I saw a house with a plug for a pump or something in an access panel under the tub so maybe it would pass, depends on the inspector I guess. Then you could run the cord down and the normal tv cord should reach

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FullDuplex (May 18, 2013)

There are many 12 volt TV's out there. They are common in RV's and boats to avoid running an inverter:

http://www.amazon.com/Jensen-JE1912LED-Volt-LED-LCD/dp/B004VCT798

http://www.my12voltstore.com/12_volt_tv_s/79.htm


----------

